# PS3 Version of Crysis 2 Surpasses Xbox 360’s?



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS3 Version of Crysis 2 Surpasses Xbox 360’s*
04/14/2010 Written by Zak Islam










Crysis 2 will undoubtedly set a benchmark in gaming with its exceptional graphics along with its compelling story. Thanks to the PlayStation 3’s capabilities, developers Crytek has revealed that the 

PS3 version performs better than Microsoft’s Xbox 360.
Crytek’s studio’s business development boss Carl Jones told unofficial PlayStation magazine publication, PSM3, that the PS3 version gives the company more performance than the 360.We haven’t found it more difficult to develop for PS3. We’re lucky in the fact that we’ve come to the generation slightly later than other people – the ones who were trying to build the first technology and games were surprised at how different the PS3 was. We took our time and worked out the right way to approach it.
At the moment, we’re getting slightly more performance from PS3 compared to 360. I’m very confident that products using CryEngine 3 are going to come out as the best looking, or at least in the top three, on every platform.​Crysis 2’s lead writer went on the record for praising Uncharted 2. However, he didn’t have any generous words for Killzone 2.
Crysis 2 will be set in New York and will see a release before the 2010 calender year ends.
[Via] 



Source: PlayStation LifeStyle


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Given that Crysis is designed to run on Nvidia cards, it wouldnt be a surprise to be honest, if it ran a little smoother on the PS3. Cant wait for all te comparison screens etc.

It still makes me laugh how they bang on about consoles power or abilities. Sales pitches just make me go read something else. We are all well aware of how consoles figure into the grand scheme of things power ad capability wise.

Personally, I think BC2 is one of the best looking games at the minute, if they surpass that significantly, this game will be very good looking indeed.


----------

